# Elementum Terra - FAIL FAIL FAAAIL



## hnsight_wat (Aug 8, 2011)

What BS. I have a Core, and LOVE it. Temperature compensated altimeter, two time zones on one screen, sunset times, awesome.

Terra, BLOWS. This watch can't even give you the time of day, or seconds! What other digital multi-function watch doesn't have that? Oh, yea, a barometer. Thanks, guys. Trend indicator too, my a**. It never moves, since the watch seems to keep thinking we're changing altitudes. While the Core next to it is happily reporting weather trend changes, the thousand dollar Terra, not so much. Junk.

You CAN adjust the contrast of the display. Guess what though ... it's not in the manual! What a hilarious riot! Suunto seems to think that people with money to spend are idiots to buy Suunto. What, Suunto, think we can't handle the feeeatures? Or a real manual, that describes what the watch actually does? Found some interesting things, like rotating the knob counter clockwise shows some different numbers. A time zone? Well, can't say. No instructions. Fail, FAIL.

More here: Suunto Elementum: Rich = Stupid? | Cedonulli (Part Deux)


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Well welcome to the forum.. That's quite an entrance to our community. I would say in the manners department, thats a FAIL FAIL FAAAIL.

Hey, sell the Terra and enjoy your Core.  The elementum line does have its quirks I suppose. Im not sure whats up with your baro indicator, the one on my Ventus works like a champ!


----------



## ejunge (Mar 15, 2008)

Mine works great! Yeah the manual is a little sparse, and you have a legitimate complaint there- but that isn't news if you have been here on the forum. 

Sorry you feel so disappointed. But take a breath, calm down, and restate your case. You aren't going to win any supporters by making your first post a rage filled rant. Believe it or not we are here to help.


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

I appreciate the direct comparison between the Core and Tera. I love the look of the Tera but its lack of functions and high price didnt add up in my mind. Kinda like putting a nice paint job on a stripped down car with lowered performance and calling it a premium model. If Suunto would have put the same features as the Core in a beautiful watch like the Elementium, it would already be on my wrist.


----------



## ejunge (Mar 15, 2008)

But Mystro that isn't a fair comparison either. The Terra isn't trying to be a Core, it's a different watch with a different target customer. Your analogy could be easily used to say that since a Suunto and an Omega both tell the time, and the Suunto has more features, then the Suunto is clearly the superior watch. But most would not agree that the above was a fair statement. 

I love my Cores. I have three, and each is better than the next. I have a Core Alu, an extreme red, and a Core Steel (I mean who has a core Steel, it's like me and one other guy....) but when you set it next to my Terra, there is a huge difference in quality. 

On my terra, I can see the trend, the current altitude, the time and date and the current barometer reading all at the same time and without touching a button. One button touch and I am into my altimeter logs, another and I have started one. One touch later and I am back to time. One more touch and I am I to the 3D compensated compass. 

The Terra is not designed to have the most features of any watch (the X-10 fits that role). But it is designed to have the features that are used the most, delivered in an elegant and easy to use package, and it does that.


----------



## Statius (Mar 28, 2007)

Sell it and move on. You're wasting too much energy on this. Go for a walk tonight and as you look at the stars, be thankful your biggest complaint today is that you don't like your thousand dollar wrist watch.


----------



## hboutin (Feb 13, 2010)

Here's the thing, you did not like your watch, fine. Either sell it or give it away to someone who doesn't have the money to buy this kind of watch or doesn't have one. You like your Core, well good for you. You know what features you like in a watch so next time you buy a watch, look for THOSE features, you'll save some cash.
It's kind of hard to hear someone complain about their watch on the first post. It seems you could have said he same thing in a different maker and not create all the waves you did, unless that was your intention from the start....


----------



## LAN (May 13, 2011)

Sucks to hear about your experience with the watch.
Solution: Get rid of it: sell/trade/etc.
No reason to hold on to it, You hate it so much.


----------



## hnsight_wat (Aug 8, 2011)

This is a FORUM. We're here to discuss, debate. If you don't like my opinion, move on. Or debate, without attacking me personally. Thanks.

Here's the deal:

The Elementum has a minimalist theme. The fewest buttons to push. Ironic perhaps, considering the large twisty knob. It won a Red Dot award. Pretty impressive. The quality of the watch really is ranks above any Core or Vector. All black with the rubber strap, I wouldn't hesitate to take it out in the wild. In terms of features, if you've got a good compass and some reference of barometric pressure, you're good out in the wild. As such, it's a very interesting minimalist, high quality interpretation of ABC.

I know what causes all the irritated feelings, though. I know, because I own an all black Elementum Terra.

Bought it without even thinking of features. Of course, I thought, a Suunto high end watch will have a second time zone. I would have taken any bet that a high end Suunto can display SECONDS or the time of day! If you'd asked if it has sunrise / sunset times, I wouldn't have been sure, but ... considering that my Core has it, I'd have guessed their high end product would have that feature, and then some. That's why everybody here is annoyed ... we all WANT to buy a Suunto watch with a build quality significantly exceeding the feature happy core or an XLander, Vector, whatever. I wear the Terra even though I miss the features of the Core. It's just that much nicer. But why, oh why, can a watch that has a giant twirling knob sticking out not even display seconds? If there is such a massive "investment" into a physical control, like a textured twist AND push button ... that's some kind of a joke. There are much more sophisticated, multi directional controls to control a third of the features. It does make no sense. I WANT to buy high end Suunto watches without wishing for the features in one a third of the cost. And that's the real problem.


----------



## hnsight_wat (Aug 8, 2011)

I originally posted my opinion here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/your-favorite-elementum-poll-269478.html ... where apparently quite a few of us express our thoughts about the Elementum line, and where apparently I'm not alone in lamenting the watered down nature of this piece.


----------



## ejunge (Mar 15, 2008)

But all of this was well documented in the watch features BEFORE the watch was released to the public. You yourself have applauded the build quality and the features that it DOES include, so under NO estimation can you call that a fail.

Yes, it has minimalist features- it is designed to do a few things really well, and it does! But just because you would like to see al larger feature set, doesn't make your opinion any more than mine. 

What does make opinions valid is how well they are stated and how you are perceived as an authority on the subject to which you are speaking. Unfortunately- " FAIL FAAAIILLL. FAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIILLLLLLL" doesn't win you any friends. Nor does making that your first post on the forum. Jeff (our beloved moderator- and a person whose opinion I will seek out and listen to) was right to call you out on this. I would like to think that if I had used that sort of vitriol, my fellow forum hounds would call me out on it as well. Perhaps they might place more stock in such a rant, but only because I have been posting for four years, and have contributed a larger body of work.

As for your opinion, I hear your complaints, and while I may not agree with them, I understand that the notion of a full featured Suunto über watch might be attractive. The question becomes one of economics, how much are you willing to pay for such a watch, and how many others are willing to pay a likewise amount. This is balanced on how large of a watch are you willing to wear- are you willing to strap on something the size of a Suunto Zoop? 

Kirby


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Had this been your original post we would have been having a great interesting debate. Albeit as Ejunge has said, one that has been discussed a lot here. But thats ok too.

Part of my "job" here is to "maintain the peace". You will find this is a pretty fair place. Heck, take a look back at all the negative comments on the Cores a few years back. I dont censor that stuff out at all. Thats not what we are about. But, when your first post is one that is so provocative, you tend to get some response. Its kind of like walking into someones favorite bar, a place where they meet and hang out every day. One day you walk in and yell. "THIS PLACE BLOWS... and the beer tastes horrible!". Yep, you might get a cross look or two.

Oh yeah, and I'm human too. I have opinions too. And I happen to really like Suuntos. Fan boy? Yep... proud of it. Otherwise I wouldn't be here.

I think you nailed it. As we have discussed before, the Elementum line is a step in a different direction. Its not supposed to compete with others in the lineup on features. It competes on build quality, flair and frankly a little bit of "snobbery". Its exactly what they meant it to be.

Man, wait till you replace the battery... that thing has one of the best build fits in all of watch-dom. REAAALY well put together. Thats it, Im wearing mine tomorrow.



hnsight_wat said:


> This is a FORUM. We're here to discuss, debate. If you don't like my opinion, move on. Or debate, without attacking me personally. Thanks.
> 
> Here's the deal:
> 
> ...


----------



## ejunge (Mar 15, 2008)

I wore mine today. In fact, I have worn my Terra three times in the last week, and when you have eight Suuntos- wearing one watch three times in a week just doesn't happen.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

I just acquired 2 Seikos and a new G. They have been dominating the wrist lately .


----------



## dal_sing (Jun 21, 2009)

hboutin said:


> Here's the thing, you did not like your watch, fine. Either sell it or give it away to someone who doesn't have the money to buy this kind of watch or doesn't have one. You like your Core, well good for you. You know what features you like in a watch so next time you buy a watch, look for THOSE features, you'll save some cash.
> It's kind of hard to hear someone complain about their watch on the first post. It seems you could have said he same thing in a different maker and not create all the waves you did, unless that was your intention from the start....


Isn't this a little harsh? "You get more with sugar than salt"


----------



## JwY (Apr 5, 2011)

I am willing to take one for the team and take that watch off your hands. I know how unselfish and heroic it will be for me to do it, but for the sake of this forum, I can rid you of your second-less woes. Hell, I could even pay shipping, lol.


----------



## hnsight_wat (Aug 8, 2011)

I get that. My frustration wasn't at any of you guys, but at a hunk of metal. Ya know ... but sure, I get it.

Thing is, I sort of wonder if I'm the target audience for this watch. I love the core features, but I want a sapphire crystal glass, and much prefer steel over plastic. I'm no "desk diver". Last night, while wearing the Terra, I logged 2,779 feet of vertical ascent while paragliding. Didn't bring my vario since I know the site, but it's nice to know how much altitude I could nudge out of that glider. I always thought of Suunto as professional tools. I used the crap out of the T6, with the bike computer sender, heart rate monitor, and desktop software. It's a pro tool. Same with the Core.

So imagine my surprise when I "trust" my favorite professional tools manufacturer, only to find that their top of the line digital watch has no time zone, no seconds display, no day of week ... on a fat digital watch with a giant textured rotating and push knob. It's as if I'd bought a new Ferrari F430 Spider Maranello to find out that the extra money gets me a bunch of carbon fiber, a fancy hood stripe, and half the horse power. Should I have checked first? Probably. But point is, I didn't think I needed to. Professional tools ...

It's no big deal in my mind. It's a watch. Slow day at work, browsing around forum, venting. If I peed in some holy grail, I duly apologize.


----------



## ejunge (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't thing that it was the content, you have some very valid points, but I think the ruffled feathers came in the delivery.

Water under the bridge- you have delivered your _Mea culpa_ and it has been warmly accepted. I hope that this is the last that we speak of it.

You do bring some interesting points, and frankly, I have no idea as to why Suunto did not include a seconds display, but they didn't. Frankly though, I don't notice the lack. Even on my Cores, I prefer to have date showing rather seconds. I honestly cannot ever remembering an instance when I looked down at my watch and wondered what the seconds of the minute were. I HAVE looked down and frustratingly wondered why my date wasn't displayed.

I guess it depends on how you use the watch. I have my cores for when I am doing something active. I prefer to use my Elementum for those times when I am dressed better. My Elementum has become my default "dress" Suunto. I see no reason to use a $900 watch in the backcountry, when I have a watch box of $300 (or less) watches that will do the same duty. Mostly, my elementum sees more time at church and the inside of my office and the office of my customers than strapped to my backpack. Appropriately, I have it rigged for such duty on a leather strap rather than the stock rubber one.

Looking at how you use your watches, I can see how seconds would be important to a paraglider, and had you written us before your purchase, I probably would have steered you towards the Alu Core, or the Steel (it looks AWESOME on the wrist, but weighs a ton- well actually 200g) . Both would suit your desire for a metal cased, full featured watch better.

Well, nonetheless, welcome again to the forum. I hope that you become a regular poster here.

Kirby


----------



## hnsight_wat (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks, Kirby. 



ejunge said:


> I don't thing that it was the content, you have some very valid points, but I think the ruffled feathers came in the delivery.
> 
> Water under the bridge- you have delivered your _Mea culpa_ and it has been warmly accepted. I hope that this is the last that we speak of it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Euterpe (Aug 25, 2010)

hnsight_wat said:


> You CAN adjust the contrast of the display. Guess what though ... it's not in the manual!


 Would it be possible to learn more about this function? thank's


----------



## Geof3 (Jan 26, 2008)

I suppose it would be reasonable to hammer a piece for problems if the line had said problems (like the early Core's). However, in this case it seems the op didn't research the purchase enough before plinking down the 1k. Is that sunnto's problem? It doesn't matter who the 'target' purchaser is. Either the watch has the features you need in a price point you are willing to swallow, or not... 

Sorry, but it seems the epic fail here is the lack of research, not the lack of features...


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Interesting post, The Terra is and never was designed to compete head to head with full on field watches, it`s one of the few prestige digitals on the market today and differentiates itself in design, functionality and quality. The Elementum line are clearly aimed at social and light recreational use, and like many other watches in the price bracket and up simply something nice to wear.

Where functionality matches my own Terra is as equally accurate as my two Core`s, mirroring the data, like all in life if you dont look at the detail and subsequently the product does not meet your expectations, well that`s on you...

Q-6


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Well put Q6. I think the OP is right, its probably not the watch for him.

I wonder how the Elementum line has done. I wonder if it met or exceeded the company's expectations.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Jeff_C said:


> Well put Q6. I think the OP is right, its probably not the watch for him.
> 
> I wonder how the Elementum line has done. I wonder if it met or exceeded the company's expectations.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


Meet`s mine, and I guess that`s what it`a all about ;-)


----------



## hnsight_wat (Aug 8, 2011)

It's strange to me how some seem to get so defensive. Opinion. Watch. Nobody is making fun of your girlfriend here.

Having used this Terra for a week or two now, I'm still torn ... it's probably the nicest LOOKING ABC watch I've had. I can't do ProTrek, too toy-like (to me, calm down, people). They're neat looking, sure, but I'm not going to a Startrek convention. Some of the Cores are really nice (and yes, I have one), but still a little scratch prone crystal. It's probably the best watch in terms of features and subtle design. Overall case and build quality though, it's just not that impressive. Mid range, decent. 

But wearing the Terra, just so much NICER. In all black with the black rubber strap, it's nothing if not subtle. And unlike the desk diver crowd, I USE everything I buy, no babying. This watch has already seen thousands of feet in altitude climb. Unless this is intended just a total poser product, Suunto should re-think the basic feature set. Maybe not going as far as being able to switch between cumulative and net altitude in the log, or temperature compensating the altimeter, or even being able to lock alti/baro selections. But day of the week, seconds, maybe a time zone would detract in no way from the simplicity of the watch, and increase the real world usability of the product. 

But hey, who knows. Maybe Suunto marketing wants to get into the poser watch market. Land Rover sells tons of off road SUVs driven by overweight cubicle farmers who'll never take the thing further than the local mall. There's obviously money in the pretend-to-live-adventure lifestyle. Bob, what's the barometric pressure at your desk right now? Got that report ready yet? Let's go hard core at happy hour tonight, set your reference altitude!


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Have you not seen how many posts we have on here concerning altitude gains on stairs?


----------



## hnsight_wat (Aug 8, 2011)

Jeff_C said:


> Have you not seen how many posts we have on here concerning altitude gains on stairs?


 You're funny, Jeff.


----------



## Mcel516 (Mar 4, 2011)

hnsight_wat said:


> This is a FORUM. We're here to discuss, debate. If you don't like my opinion, move on. Or debate, without attacking me personally. Thanks.
> 
> Here's the deal:
> 
> ...


Ok.. you got me off the fence... very well stated!! I want to like the Elemen.. so bad... but just cant reason/rationalize in my mind making that purchase for LESS features... I just cant wrap my head around it... big Suunto fan... (although ever time I change the battery I kill my Suunto's!) another subject all together...

Just my 2cents


----------



## hnsight_wat (Aug 8, 2011)

I've been wearing one or the other for a bit now (Core, Terra) and find myself going with the Core a lot more often.

Terra, significantly nicer build quality, but the features on the Core just win. Usually keeping the baro graph on, switching it to altimeter mode when I go flying. And it's just nice to be able to switch to a compass that's actually accurate. Interesting how they advertise the "3D compass" as advanced feature, but then have no declination adjustment. It's just irritating. Minimalism, sure, but it's like if BMW decided to put out a minimalist car and have air conditioning, but no way to adjust the temperature. Taking the concept just a little too far, when tools that are in the watch can not be made accurate. It's more humorous still in the Ventus, a sailing watch without adjusted compass? I still like it enough to where so far I haven't sold it, but that day I'll sell it may not be too far off.

Regardless, it's nice to see Suunto putting their very nice sensors and engineering into different categories of watch types.



Mcel516 said:


> Ok.. you got me off the fence... very well stated!! I want to like the Elemen.. so bad... but just cant reason/rationalize in my mind making that purchase for LESS features... I just cant wrap my head around it... big Suunto fan... (although ever time I change the battery I kill my Suunto's!) another subject all together...
> 
> Just my 2cents


----------



## redfrogs (Jan 14, 2008)

ejunge said:


> I mean who has a core Steel, it's like me and one other guy


I'm that guy!!


----------



## Spuggs (Oct 17, 2011)

I think like a lot of other watch fanatics I research what functions and features I want before buying. Like others have said, the Core and Terra are radically different pieces. I personally love the look of the Terra but its not what I want as far as features. However, my Core and Vectors are exceed what I need from a piece. Different watches for different occasions. Formal occasion or date? I go with my Freeze. Pretty much everything else I go with a Suunto. Usually the Core or a Vector. Watches are a bit like shoes. You wouldn't wear rubber boots to go jogging in right? Go with what suits the situation. The Terra is a gorgeous watch. You are lucky to have one. Enjoy it. Wish I had one, however, the next watch will likely be another Core. I'm hooked.


----------



## NightFox (Jan 28, 2009)

I like an honest thread with an honest review. Too many people get caught up in loving the brand of watch rather than being honest with the watches limits and failures. I like the Land Rover analogy above because that is exactly what I was thinking when my first CORE failed on me miserably. I still love Land Rovers and the Core for their look unique features and history but nothing beats a Toyota Land Cruiser or CASIO as far as build quality durability and reliability. You can even compare the factory lockers that came with the Land Cruisers to the Solar charging that comes with lots of the ProTrek series watches that none of the Suunto's have. 

Suunto Vector = Defender 90/110 
Suunto Core = Discovery 
Elementum = Range Rover


Casio GSHOCK= 40 Series Land Cruiser
Casio PRO TREK = 80 Series Land Cruiser

With that said I'm happy with my Vector but decided to try another Core this time the Alu Black. I also do not own any Casio's I just cant get over the look.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Unfortunately its the posers and cubicle farmers who have all the discretionary income, so it makes sense that companies target this market. The hard core users tend to research and then buy for function, which they then hang on to!!


----------



## initram5 (Aug 11, 2012)

Exactly. Elementum is for posers. Like me. But it does not mean I would be sad if all the Core features would be in Elementum as well. But why would Suunto make an ultimate über watch? That would kill the Core. Once you buy a watch in metal case, that will last two, three time longer than the same in plastic case. I think I will go for Core Alu All Black, price wise.



NightFox said:


> Suunto Vector = Defender 90/110
> Suunto Core = Discovery
> Elementum = Range Rover


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

This topic has been covered. 

Thread closing.


----------

